# Neuer Gaming Pc



## Schumi84 (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mir Ende Juli einen neuen Gaming Pc kaufen bzw. selbst zusammenbauen (Budget ca.2500€)
Habe gehört die neuen AMD Ryzen Prozessoren sollen ganz gut sein.
Könnte ihr mir da welche empfehlen? Ryzen 9 3900x usw.

Gruß

Schumi84


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2019)

2500 ist eigentlich viel zu viel, außer Du willst eine extrem starke Grafikkarte plus noch eine CPU, um Gaming+Streaming+Mehr gleichzeitig zu machen.

Ein Ryzen 5 3600 oder 3600X reicht dicke, die mehr Kerne eines Ryzen 7 bringen Dir in den nächsten Jahren nichts, außer eben du machst Streaming und Gaming gleichzeitig. Als Grafikkarte: da wäre die Frage, in welcher Auflösung Du spielen willst und ob du lieber alle 2-3 Jahre eine neue Karte kaufst oder ob du eine einzige starke Karte holst, die eher 4-5 Jahre hält, aber in der Summe teurer als die zwei Karten sind, die "nur" 2-3 Jahre halten.

Ansonsten ist nur noch wichtig, wie viel Speicherplatz Du brauchst und wie viel Wert du auf eine bestimmte Optik beim Gehäuse legst und solche Kleinigkeiten. Prinzipiell kannst Du Dich hieran orientieren und dann nur bei der CPU und beim Mainboard wegen Ryzen 5 "umdenken", und die Grafikkarten sind halt teilweise günstiger geworden: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...600-euro-games-high-end-mittelklasse-1280146/   hinzu kommt, dass die neuen AMD RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT sich mit Nvidias RTX 2060, 2060 Super, 2070 und 2070 Super messen können. Wenn du genauer sagst, ob Du wirklich 2500 Euro ausgeben willst oder ob es eher 1200-1500€ sein sollen (je mehr Du ab ca 1400-1500€ ausgibst, desto weniger Zusatzleistung bekommst du pro Euro), könnte ich was vorschlagen.


----------



## Tiirex (14. Juli 2019)

Ich kann dir den aktuellen Gaming PC Test vom Juli weiterempfehlen. Habe mir den Platz 2 geholt und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden.
https://144hz-monitor.org/gaming-pc-test/


----------



## Batze (15. Juli 2019)

Ist das jetzt der 3. Thread von ihm?


----------



## Schumi84 (18. Juli 2019)

Was meint ihr soll ich in mein Pc eine 2TB SSD reinbauen oder lieber 250GB SSD und 4TB HDD?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2019)

Schumi84 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr soll ich in mein Pc eine 2TB SSD reinbauen oder lieber 250GB SSD und 4TB HDD?



Das hängt davon ab, wie viel Platz Du brauchst. Bei Games ist es so, dass nur Open World-Games ein wenig von einer SSD profitieren, weil da EVENTUELL kleine Nachladeruckler wegfallen. Ansonsten bringt eine SSD nur etwas für die Ladezeiten, und je nach Game sind es nur wenige Sekunden Unterschied. 

Ich find 250GB aber arg wenig. Ich würde 480-512GB nehmen und dann eben 3TB HDD.


----------



## Schumi84 (18. Juli 2019)

Also was ich zocke sind so Games wie Battlefield, FarCry, ANNO oder Call of Duty usw.


----------



## Schumi84 (18. Juli 2019)

Was ich mir überlegt habe ist den Ryzen 9 3900x zu kaufen und dazu wahrscheinlich die RTX 2080 Super.
Gehäuse und rest weiß ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2019)

Schumi84 schrieb:


> Was ich mir überlegt habe ist den Ryzen 9 3900x zu kaufen und dazu wahrscheinlich die RTX 2080 Super.
> Gehäuse und rest weiß ich leider noch nicht.


Wozu den 3900X? Der bringt Dir in Full-HD nur etwa 7% mehr FPS als ein Ryzen 5 3600 - kostet aber weit mehr als doppelt so viel ^^  Er ist in Battlefield V sogar langsamer als der Ryzen 7 3700X, der ca 350 Euro kostet...


----------



## Schumi84 (18. Juli 2019)

Langsamer hm ok warum das?


----------



## Schumi84 (18. Juli 2019)

also bei Anno 1800 war der Ryzen 3900 ein paar Prozent schneller als der 3700x

https://www.computerbase.de/2019-07/amd-ryzen-3000-test/3/


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2019)

Schumi84 schrieb:


> Langsamer hm ok warum das?



Weil das Plus an Threads so gut wie nichts bringt. Spiele können damit fast gar nichts anfangen. Daher ist eine CPU mit 16 oder 24 Threads bei einem ähnlichen Takt auch ähnlich stark wie eine CPU mit nur 12 Threads. Die paar Prozent bei Anno wirst du eh nicht merken, vor allem dann nicht, wenn du in einer höheren Auflösung als Full-HD spielst. Oder willst du ernsthaft wegen der 4 FPS mehr gleich ein paar Hundert Euro drauflegen? Mehr als einen Ryzen 3600 brauchst du nur, wenn du beim Gaming noch mehrere andere Sachen machst. 

Hinzu kommt, dass der Ryzen 9 derzeit für die älteren Mainboards nicht empfohlen wird, da er rel. viel Strom braucht - da musst du dann auch noch ein X570-Mainboard für über 200 Euro kaufen. Für einen Ryzen 5 kannst du auch eines für 80-120 Euro nehmen.


----------



## Schumi84 (18. Juli 2019)

Ich will ja alles neu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2019)

Schumi84 schrieb:


> Ich will ja alles neu haben.



Wie jetzt? Hast du schon einen Ryzen 3600, oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Schumi84 (19. Juli 2019)

Nein ich meinte ich will alle Komponenten für einen neuen Pc mir neu kaufen.
Gehäuse, Prozessor usw.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2019)

Schumi84 schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte ich will alle Komponenten für einen neuen Pc mir neu kaufen.
> Gehäuse, Prozessor usw.



Das ist schon klar, aber was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, welchen Ryzen du genau nimmst? ^^  Ich würde den Ryzen 5 3600 vorschlagen, dazu entweder ein günstiges Board mit B450- oder X470-Chipsatz für 70-120€, das auch "BIOS Flashback" bietet, so dass du es für die neuen Ryzen 3000er updaten kannst, oder aber du nimmst ein X570-Mainboard für 200-250€, da braucht es kein Update, Dazu dann 2x8GB DDR4-3000/3200-RAM zB Ballistix Sport LT von Crucial, oder direkt 2x16GB. Das Gehäuse hängt vom Geschmack ab, das Netzteil könnte zB ein Be Quiet mit 500-550W für 70-90€ sein. Grafikkarte eben eine 2080 Super, wobei ja noch nicht klar ist, was die kostet und leistet. Und dazu dann eben ne SSD und HDD je nach Bedarf.


----------

